# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  συλογος ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων ευοσμος 05

## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα φιλη μου πηγα να εντακτω σε συλογο ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων.και φυσικα πηγα στον συλογο ευοσμου στην περιοχη που μενω στην θεσσαλονικη.εκει γνωρισα ανθρωπους με αυτο το χομπυ.στην πλειοψηψεια ειναι ανθρωποι ανο τον 50 χρονων.με υποδεκτηκαν με πολη χαρα.τους πετηχα στον εγκλοβισμο των περιστεριων.αυριο πεταν απο το πορτο λαγος.ενα παλικαρι πιο κοντα στην ηλικια μου με εξηγησε τα παντα για τον συλογο.κανονες καταστατικο.με ευχηθηκε με το καλο να εντακτω στην ομαδα τους.τωρα τη κανονες υπαρχουν.πρωτα γινεσε μελος.μετα περνεις τα δακτυλιδια με τον κωδικο σου και τον αριθμο εκτρωφεα.δηλ.με αυτα τα περιστερια που σας δειχνω δεν μπορω να αγωνιστω στο πρωταθλημα των συλογων.πρεπει να εχω δικα μου.αυτο συμενη οτι τους νεοσους που βγαζω πρεπει να τους βαλω δικα μου δακτυλιδια.μπορω να αγωνιστω μονο σε αγωνες που διοργανονουν ιδιωτες οπως ειναι ο κυρ ασλανιδης που σας εχω αναφερη στο παρελθον.πηστευω οτι θα ειμαι ετιμος του χρονου για το πρωταθλημα των συλογων.αυτο το παλικαρι με καλεσε να παω στης εγκαταστασεις του να δω τα περιστερια και να κανουμε παρεα.να ανταλαξουμε αποψης πανο στο χομπυ μας.καπια στηγμη θα παω.το κλημα στον συλογο ηταν πολη καλο το κρασι πηγενε αυθονο τα πηραγματα μεταξη των περιστεραδων πολα και τα σουβλακια ερχωνταν αβερτα.μου αρεσε το κλημα πολη.αυτη θα ειναι η ομαδα μου ο συλογος ευοσμου ταχυδρομικων περιστεριων 05.

----------


## doubler

νικο μηπως γινεται να ρωτησεις στο συλλογο επειδη ο πατερας μου μου εδειξε καποια δαχ΄τυλιδια συλλογου 01 και 02 που ειχε αΠΟ ΤΟΥς δικος του ταχυδρομους εδω και χρονια και δεν μπορω να βρω που ανηκουν αν ξερουν στο συλλογο σου γιατι σιγουρα ειναι απο θεσσαλονικη και τα δικα μου??????

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

το 01 02 που λες ειναι ετος γενησεις του περιστεριου.γραψε ολα τα νουμερα και τους κωδικους.αν εχει.μονο ετσι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε καπια ακρη.

----------


## doubler

οχι ο συλλογος ειναι 01 και 02 και βρηκα και αλλο  14 δεν ειναι ετος γεννησησ γιατι ετος γεννησησς ειναι 87 92 93 93 και διαφορεσ πολυ παλιες ημερομινιες

----------


## lazaros

01-->θεσσαλονίκη.
02-->Καλαμαριά.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θαναση δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατι και γω τωρα θα βαλω δακτυλιδια απο συλογο.μαλον ειναι αυτο που σε λεει ο λαζαρος

----------


## doubler

lazare μηπως ξερεις και το 14 σε ποιο συλλογο ανηκει????

----------


## lazaros

Θανάση δεν ξέρω,ρώτησα και άλλους και αυτοί δεν ήξεραν.
Πρέπει να είναι κάποιος σύλλογος που έχει καταρχηθεί χρόνια τώρα γιατί δεν τον έχει ούτε η ομοσπονδία.
Το τον θες ακριβώς?

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, παρακαλώ να συνεχιστεί η αρχική συζήτηση. Να υπενθυμήσω οτι για προσωπικές συζητήσεις μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα πμ και τον πίνακα μηνυμάτων στο προφίλ των μελών.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω τον συλλογο του ευοσμου 05.εχει και καπιες φωτο.http://www.politispress.gr/article-evosmou.php?idr=4157

----------

